# Betting On Chelsea Winning EPL



## BesTalentScout (Mar 3, 2017)

the State-owned sportsbook in my country offers super low odds for all events.............but i'm thinking of betting a couple thousand bucks on Chelsea winning the EPL title................odds is 1.07.......LOL

i'm treating this as better than putting the money in a Fixed Deposit (1.5% a year)..........LOL

hat you guys think ?..............Chelsea looks like a sure bet this season..........


----------



## Betting Forum (Mar 3, 2017)

There is nothing certain in sports, few bad matches and their lead can go away, you are talking about putting entire bankroll on one outcome, I wouldnt do it, but its your call.
You need to think also about your health , how will you feel if their lead is down to 3-4 points and there are 3-4 matches with a lot ot lose. I would get infarct if I have to wait few weeks to know if I win.


----------



## BesTalentScout (Mar 4, 2017)

admin said:


> There is nothing certain in sports, few bad matches and their lead can go away, you are talking about putting entire bankroll on one outcome, I wouldnt do it, but its your call.
> You need to think also about your health , how will you feel if their lead is down to 3-4 points and there are 3-4 matches with a lot ot lose. I would get infarct if I have to wait few weeks to know if I win.




i've been looking at the fixtures and i'm actually hoping Man City can close to 6 pts of Chelsea so the odds can go up..........Man City got more matches to play against big teams and they're still in the Champions League..............also Conte is a proven winner as a coach.........

i was actually contemplating putting 10,000 on Chelsea but got cold feet............probably 2,000 is ok ............


----------



## BgFutbol (Mar 4, 2017)

It seems online the odds are wayy better than your local bookie. 2 times better. I find 1.14 in some bookmakers, its almost like they steal money from you, mate


----------



## BesTalentScout (Mar 5, 2017)

BgFutbol said:


> It seems online the odds are wayy better than your local bookie. 2 times better. I find 1.14 in some bookmakers, its almost like they steal money from you, mate



0h yes........i'm from Singapore and the bookie is state-owned..........they don't allow other bookies to operate here and citizens not allowed to use foreign online bookies .......

their odds are always atrocious in any type of betting............


----------



## BgFutbol (Mar 5, 2017)

BesTalentScout said:


> 0h yes........i'm from Singapore and the bookie is state-owned..........they don't allow other bookies to operate here and citizens not allowed to use foreign online bookies .......
> 
> their odds are always atrocious in any type of betting............


You can always use Tor Browser to access these sites, even if they are banned.


----------



## BesTalentScout (Mar 5, 2017)

BgFutbol said:


> You can always use Tor Browser to access these sites, even if they are banned.



what i meant is..........the Singapore Govt ban all transfer of funds from banks here to foreign bookmakers..........


----------



## BgFutbol (Mar 5, 2017)

BesTalentScout said:


> what i meant is..........the Singapore Govt ban all transfer of funds from banks here to foreign bookmakers..........


Sounds bad, where is the freedom? How about the rest of the life in Singapore, I have been there and I liked the city a lot, very nice.


----------



## BesTalentScout (Mar 6, 2017)

BgFutbol said:


> Sounds bad, where is the freedom? How about the rest of the life in Singapore, I have been there and I liked the city a lot, very nice.



life is great for most Western expats (but not for average locals such as myself).........also the local women tend to welcome Westerners with open arms and legs........LOL

almost all newly created jobs go to foreigners while existing jobs are taken over by foreigners........(with the blessing of the Govt)

we basically have a de facto dictatorship here..........not helped by majority of citizens lacking brains and balls..............the ruling party is controlled by a single family for 52 years and counting...................the Govt controls the media and the economy...........and lots more

i can go on all day..........but you get the picture..........

betting odds are horrible...................LOL.................the only good thing is they offer +1.5 goal advantage which might be a safe bet when top teams play each other........


----------



## BgFutbol (Mar 6, 2017)

Well, its still not as bad as Indonesia, at least in Singapore the infrastructure, buildings, wages are good. Although in supermarket is super expensive for me. I think few strawberries were 4-5$, while here in Europe its 1.50$ for kg. And the rest of the things also are expensive in the same way. 
If you have visited Indonesia you will see what is bad, dirty streets, flooding channels around the houses full with waste from toilets ....


----------



## BesTalentScout (Mar 7, 2017)

BgFutbol said:


> Well, its still not as bad as Indonesia, at least in Singapore the infrastructure, buildings, wages are good. Although in supermarket is super expensive for me. I think few strawberries were 4-5$, while here in Europe its 1.50$ for kg. And the rest of the things also are expensive in the same way.
> If you have visited Indonesia you will see what is bad, dirty streets, flooding channels around the houses full with waste from toilets ....




if S'pore has same population as Indonesia..............we'll be in same sad state too.............


----------



## BgFutbol (Mar 7, 2017)

BesTalentScout said:


> if S'pore has same population as Indonesia..............we'll be in same sad state too.............


True, it's possible


----------



## BesTalentScout (Mar 8, 2017)

BesTalentScout said:


> the State-owned sportsbook in my country offers super low odds for all events.............but i'm thinking of betting a couple thousand bucks on Chelsea winning the EPL title................odds is 1.07.......LOL
> 
> i'm treating this as better than putting the money in a Fixed Deposit (1.5% a year)..........LOL
> 
> hat you guys think ?..............Chelsea looks like a sure bet this season..........




well the odds had dropped even more so i'm looking at Feyenoord now..........


----------



## Betting Forum (Mar 8, 2017)

How much are the odds for Feyenord at the local bookie?


----------



## BesTalentScout (Mar 9, 2017)

admin said:


> How much are the odds for Feyenord at the local bookie?




overnight.......from 1.40 to 1.30.......despite no new matches being played........as usual over the last 50 years......Govt keep ripping off its citizens.......

Chelsea dropped to 1.01.............LOL.........same for Bayern and Juventus..........LOL


----------



## Betting Forum (Mar 9, 2017)

You can bet on Ludogorets winning the Bulgarian championship if they have odds on this league, its more sure than the others because there is only one team which plays good football in this country.


----------



## BesTalentScout (Mar 10, 2017)

admin said:


> You can bet on Ludogorets winning the Bulgarian championship if they have odds on this league, its more sure than the others because there is only one team which plays good football in this country.




thanks but lesser known leagues aren't offered..............heck, if the Scottish league is offered......i reckon Celtic's odds of winning title will be.........0.95..............LOL


----------



## Betting Forum (Mar 10, 2017)

BesTalentScout said:


> thanks but lesser known leagues aren't offered..............heck, if the Scottish league is offered......i reckon Celtic's odds of winning title will be.........0.95..............LOL


This bookmaker sounds really bad, even our local bookie which is one of the worst offer odds on matches even from Asia  The odds are really bad though. Thats why more people turn to online gambling.


----------



## BesTalentScout (Mar 11, 2017)

admin said:


> This bookmaker sounds really bad, even our local bookie which is one of the worst offer odds on matches even from Asia  The odds are really bad though. Thats why more people turn to online gambling.




it's the State-owned bookmaker............that's why illegal bookies in Singapore are still thriving.........


----------



## Betting Forum (Mar 16, 2017)

BesTalentScout said:


> it's the State-owned bookmaker............that's why illegal bookies in Singapore are still thriving.........



Are there chicken fights in Singapore?


----------



## BesTalentScout (Mar 16, 2017)

admin said:


> Are there chicken fights in Singapore?



no.......but majority of the people here are chickens...............what do you think about Feyenoord winning the league ?

with Ajax still in Europe........i reckon Feyenoord will win the league by 4 pts at least......perhaps i'll bet after their next game or after they play Ajax at the latest........


----------



## Betting Forum (Mar 16, 2017)

BesTalentScout said:


> no.......but majority of the people here are chickens...............what do you think about Feyenoord winning the league ?
> 
> with Ajax still in Europe........i reckon Feyenoord will win the league by 4 pts at least......perhaps i'll bet after their next game or after they play Ajax at the latest........


With that play they are favorites, if the odds are good its worth it.


----------



## BesTalentScout (Mar 17, 2017)

admin said:


> With that play they are favorites, if the odds are good its worth it.




so you think Feyenoord is worth betting on too eh ?................Ajax will be playing at least 2 more Europa League matches..........now just hope the odds don't drop too much.......


----------

